# how to setup home surround sound with other consoles



## tweak1130 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi I'm very new to this so bare with me. Irecently purchased a Toshiba 46" LED (46L5200U) and it came with a Toshiba Bluray player(BDX3300) and I want to be able to hook it all up to my Older Sony surround sound with DVD all up together as well as my Motorrola Cable Box. i have a number of cables and cords just need to figure out what goes where and with what cord or cable and what the settings are to change on periphatals(sp). any help would be very appreciated:smile:


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rule of thumb is to plug everything into your TV, and have only an optical cable linking your TV to surround sound. This works a fine treat with my Sony DAV-SC5, and no matter what I switch my TV to (Xbox, PS3, PC), sound comes from my surround speakers!


----------



## tweak1130 (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for reply i thought that was what you did but instead of a optical cable could i use a red and white AV cord or that wouldn't be the best thing for it


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

You could indeed use red and white phono cables, though optical can make full use of true surround sound, whereas twin phono can only provide stereo sound. Your surround sound may mock this up to the rear speakers as well, or it may only use the front two and the sub.


----------



## tweak1130 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok ill give all this info a whirl in the morning and see what happens thanks a bunch


----------



## tweak1130 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok i have everything using HDMI hooked up to TV now i hook up a digital optical cable from the TV to surround sound system right? any adjustments to the TV or Surround sound box do I have to make???


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the TV. Many TV's do not pass audio through optical ports. They will only pass multichannel audio from the internal tuner (ie: broadcast channels).

Check the TV audio setup for any options regarding output. Check the User Manual for proper configuration.

As for the Surround, it's simply a matter of selecting the input that is connected to the TV.


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dogg, every TV I have had with an optical, and every one of my friends' and work colleagues, and those of the customers I speak to each day, all output audio through optical regardless of what source the TV is displaying at the time.

Tweak, you shouldn't have to change anything on the TV, and as Dogg said, on the surround system all you have to do is cycle through the source/inputs until sound begins to come from the speakers.

If your system is similar to mine (I also have an old Sony one) then for reasons unknown you may have to switch to Video 2, despite nothing being plugged into the relevant socket in the back. Yay technology!


----------



## tweak1130 (Oct 23, 2012)

well I think i have it solved just have to keep changing setting with surround sound each itme i change devices which is not a problem thanks for all your expertise im sure this won;t be the last time you hear form me LOL
:smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, clarification. They will pass the audio, but it is down mixed to stereo. It is a byproduct of the DHCP spec. So yes, you get audio, but you don't get true surround. 

And from the User Manual for this model, it states it outputs Dolby Digital / PCM from the tuner for those stations that broadcast it.


----------

